# Non-Payment of dues



## Radical540 (Jul 21, 2014)

When it comes to non-payment of dues, what is the various recourse your area/state holds to?
Apparently, in Michigan it's virtually impossible to remove someone from masonry for non-payment of dues.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 21, 2014)

In NM, if you haven't paid by the end of June, you're NPD and no longer in good standing (can't attend or visit, etc). You can pay before the end of the year and stop the axe, but if it goes to the next year, you have to petition to rejoin.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 21, 2014)

Different jurisdiction different procedure but I'm dubious they are that different for any length of time.  A handful of years ago the GM in Illinois insisted on calling every brother before allowing a suspension NPD.  Most thought he was trying to show a year with growth in the membership.  It didn't last the entire year - He found out what all lodge secretaries had already learned.  There are members who stop responding because they lost interest.  And having lost interest they don't say why.  They just don't answer the phone or any letters.  Why, that's something we can only guess at.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Radical540 said:


> Apparently, in Michigan it's virtually impossible to remove someone from masonry for non-payment of dues.


When I was a member in Michigan I had moved and was attending Lodge in my new city, but I didn't transfer my membership.  The following January I forgot to pay my dues at my old Lodge.  Later that year I emailed a question to one of my G.L. officers.  He replied, answered my question, and mentioned that he had checked my status and that I had been dropped from the roles of Masonry for Non Payment of Dues.  It wasn't hard for that Michigan Lodge, and they didn't even bother to notify me.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 21, 2014)

In Utah upon being 12 months in arrears and receiving the appropriate notice, one may be dropped.


----------



## Radical540 (Jul 22, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Different jurisdiction different procedure but I'm dubious they are that different for any length of time.  A handful of years ago the GM in Illinois insisted on calling every brother before allowing a suspension NPD.  Most thought he was trying to show a year with growth in the membership.  It didn't last the entire year - He found out what all lodge secretaries had already learned.  There are members who stop responding because they lost interest.  And having lost interest they don't say why.  They just don't answer the phone or any letters.  Why, that's something we can only guess at.


My best guess, and based on what I see with my own eyes, is a lack of consistency in management, administration & other areas.  People covet consistency, especially masons- so when that begins to slip, so does bona-fide interest.


----------



## Radical540 (Jul 22, 2014)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> When I was a member in Michigan I had moved and was attending Lodge in my new city, but I didn't transfer my membership.  The following January I forgot to pay my dues at my old Lodge.  Later that year I emailed a question to one of my G.L. officers.  He replied, answered my question, and mentioned that he had checked my status and that I had been dropped from the roles of Masonry for Non Payment of Dues.  It wasn't hard for that Michigan Lodge, and they didn't even bother to notify me.


Apparently the new G.M. of Michigan is requesting (in order) contact be made to the delinquent member: 1) by letter, 2) by phone, 3) in-person home visit, 4) final letter, 5) official request to G.L. for expulsion.
Really??  You've got to be kidding!?  Who has time for all that?
Once again I use the analogy of a bowling team/league (seems like I use this analogy a lot), "you pay or you don't play".    3 weeks of non-payment and you are dis-enrolled from the league- period!


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 22, 2014)

Radical540 said:


> Apparently the new G.M. of Michigan is requesting (in order) contact be made to the delinquent member: 1) by letter, 2) by phone, 3) in-person home visit, 4) final letter, 5) official request to G.L. for expulsion.
> Really??  You've got to be kidding!?  Who has time for all that?



Looks to me like a quote of the NPD rules for at least two of my jurisdictions.  The usual 50 mile traditional cable tow on knocking on the door.

The word is suspension not expulsion I hope.  Those two words have very different meanings.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's the GLNM Code:
Code 374. SUSPENSION FOR NON-PAYMENT.(a) In open Lodge, not later than the first regular communication in March, the Secretary shall report the names of members who are in arrears. The Master shall direct the Secretary forthwith to serve written or printed notice, under seal of the Lodge, either to pay the amount due the Lodge, on or before the first regular communication in June (the date whereof shall be stated) or to appear before the Lodge then and there to show cause why he should not be suspended for non-payment of dues.(b) Such notice shall be served on the delinquent Brother, either in person or by mail, to the last known post office address of the delinquent at least twenty days prior to the date of the communication at which he is required to appear.(c) If the Brother fails to appear in response to such notice and if his dues still remain unpaid, or if same is not remitted by Majority vote of the Lodge, the Master shall declare such member suspended for non-payment of dues. Said suspension shall become effective at 11:58 P.M., June 30. No extension of time for payment shall be permitted. In the event of suspension the Secretary shall forthwith notify the member of the action taken.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 22, 2014)

And the GLCA Code:
§809.370. SUSPENSION FOR NON-PAYMENT OF DUES.If a Mason has not paid his dues during a period of 12 months, the Secretary shall notify him that he will be suspended for non-payment of dues unless at the Lodge’s next Stated Meeting either his dues have been paid or sickness or inability to pay is shown as the cause for the failure to pay. The notice shall be given either by certified mail, return receipt requested, postage prepaid, addressed to his last known address, or by actual service of notice, duly certified by the Tiler. If all dues due and payable have not been paid by the time of the Lodge’s next Stated Meeting, he shall be declared suspended by the Master, unless for special reasons shown the Lodge shall remit his dues or grant him further time for payment. No worthy brother who is unable to pay his dues shall be suspended for non-payment of dues.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 23, 2014)

Under the UGLE a Lodge can decide the length of time (anything from 6 months up to 2 years) that it will trust its members to be in arrears and at that point it would exclude them from membership under Rule 181 BoC.

However, if  an English Mason is 2 years in arrears he is automatically excluded under Rule 148 BoC the Lodge has no control over this process as it is automatic.

Under either case the Freemason would have to re-apply and be re-balloted for before he could again be a subscribing Freemason.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 23, 2014)

In my California lodge the actual practice is to send notices until he's two years behind then give him the third year to catch up before voting him NPD.  Any brother can request a remit during that time.  When the names are read it's common for brothers to pay for one or more of them.


----------



## Radical540 (Jul 24, 2014)

I still revert to my "bowling team" analogy.  Pay to play or your out....period!
Too much leniency is causing too much administration work for the poor (unpaid) secretaries!


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jul 24, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> In my California lodge the actual practice is to send notices until he's two years behind then give him the third year to catch up before voting him NPD.  Any brother can request a remit during that time.  When the names are read it's common for brothers to pay for one or more of them.


I've seen the same in my lodge. When someone can't afford it and let's the lodge more often than not someone will pay for them. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 25, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> I've seen the same in my lodge. When someone can't afford it and let's the lodge more often than not someone will pay for them.



There are elderly brothers in nursing homes.  Their wives usually aren't interested in paying their dues.  The secretary tells the wives they can ask for a remit and we'll handle their dues from here on in and their husband can have a Masonic funeral, or she can ignore of and there won't be an option of a Masonic funeral because he won't be in good status.  Which they select depends on the wife.  In jurisdictions where 50 year brother no longer pay this won't happen as much.

If anyone at the Stated meeting knows the brother is unemployed his dues can be remitted or paid by a brother present.  I've done that.

It can also happen that a brother's name comes up and he's in the meeting so he writes the check and apologizes for being too disorganized to pay on time.  I've done that, too, sigh.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Jul 25, 2014)

I believe it is in our C&C that the lodge pays the dues of any brother in a nursing home. This was even a question in my correspondence course work.


----------



## Rick Carver (Jul 25, 2014)

In Kansas, it is more up the local lodges as to what they are willing to put up with. As the Secretary, it is mostly up to my discretion once the dues are beyond 2 years unpaid. Grand Lodge is willing to carry them forever, but will bill the local lodges $26 per captia on each member.


----------



## admarcus1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Radical540 said:


> I still revert to my "bowling team" analogy.  Pay to play or your out....period!
> Too much leniency is causing too much administration work for the poor (unpaid) secretaries!


Some effort should be made to contact the person. You never know the reason. My Grandfather stopped coming to lodge after my Grandmother's death at a young age. He stopped a lot of things he used to enjoy. He later remarried , and focused on his business and supporting his family. Though he was never active again, he kept paying his dues, though, for decades, because even though he had his reasons for not attending, he still wanted to support his lodge. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## admarcus1 (Jul 25, 2014)

admarcus1 said:


> Some effort should be made to contact the person. You never know the reason. My Grandfather stopped coming to lodge after my Grandmother's death at a young age. He stopped a lot of things he used to enjoy. He later remarried , and focused on his business and supporting his family. Though he was never active again, he kept paying his dues, though, for decades, because even though he had his reasons for not attending, he still wanted to support his lodge.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Accidentally hit send before finishing. 

Anyway, he was eventually suspended for NPD after he died. No one tried to find out why he stopped paying, or at least no one tried very hard . He was fairly well known in his community, so it would not have been hard to find out what happened. 
A brother may have passed away, be sick, in distress and to proud too reach out. Being kicked off a bowling team seems pretty low stakes - being suspended from the rights and privileges of Freemasonry shouldn't be be so easy. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 25, 2014)

It varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. In Kentucky, the individual is normally sent a certified letter. If the lodge is not able to contact the individual after a reasonable period of time, the non-paying Mason is dropped (suspended). Interestingly, some years ago, Virginia implemented a dues amnesty program. I do not recall all of the specifics. Basically, if a suspended Mason would pay up for one year, then all past years non-payment would be cancelled. The program was a success, and so many suspended Masons took advantage, that the Grand Lodge actually wound up showing a net cash benefit! And many Masons who had been suspended for NPD, got back into Masonry.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 26, 2014)

cemab4y said:


> Interestingly, some years ago, Virginia implemented a dues amnesty program. I do not recall all of the specifics. Basically, if a suspended Mason would pay up for one year, then all past years non-payment would be cancelled. The program was a success, and so many suspended Masons took advantage, that the Grand Lodge actually wound up showing a net cash benefit! And many Masons who had been suspended for NPD, got back into Masonry.



Illinois tried that around 5 years ago.  Almost all of the brothers who paid the GL fee didn't pay their dues and a couple of years later were NPD again.  The few it brought back were worth it to me.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 27, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> There are elderly brothers in nursing homes.  Their wives usually aren't interested in paying their dues.  The secretary tells the wives they can ask for a remit and we'll handle their dues from here on in and their husband can have a Masonic funeral, or she can ignore of and there won't be an option of a Masonic funeral because he won't be in good status.  Which they select depends on the wife.  In jurisdictions where 50 year brother no longer pay this won't happen as much.
> 
> If anyone at the Stated meeting knows the brother is unemployed his dues can be remitted or paid by a brother present.  I've done that.
> 
> It can also happen that a brother's name comes up and he's in the meeting so he writes the check and apologizes for being too disorganized to pay on time.  I've done that, too, sigh.


 

I was secretary for my Royal Arch Chapter for many years. A Brother/Companion getting elderly and ill is the biggest reason we have for suspensions for NPD. Families simply do not consider the good standing as important and ignore notices. There is no choice but to drop the membership after two or more years of silence. What I believe is sad is the Brother cannot have Masonic rites at his funeral because he is not in good standing at death.  My currenlt lodge will remit if it is known there is financial hardship or other distress. But that is not the practice everywhere.


----------



## relapse98 (Aug 1, 2014)

> What I believe is sad is the Brother cannot have Masonic rites at his funeral because he is not in good standing at death.



It is sad. And in Texas, at least, the Master of the Lodge can allow a Masonic funeral to a brother in that situation.

Article 359, bottom part:


> Upon request it may be extended at the discretion of the
> Master of the Lodge to worthy non-affiliated Masons if he so determines,
> and to worthy suspended Masons who have been suspended
> for non-payment of Lodge dues.



We went through a similar excercise at a Grand Master's Conference about being approached about a man who you could not confirm was a Mason in time for the funeral.. do you do the funeral or not? And the answer was try your hardest and if you still come up short, go ahead and do it. If the family believes strongly that he was a Mason in good standing, give them that last 'gift' and not be the tool in the way.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2014)

I believe that here after 2 years of NPD without making some type of arrangements you can be expelled.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 19, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> I believe that here after 2 years of NPD without making some type of arrangements you can be expelled.



This is one of those word distinctions that is important - Suspended is a status that is easy to change because it is from causes like NPD.  Expelled is a status that is hard to change because it is from causes like trials.


----------



## Radical540 (Aug 19, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> This is one of those word distinctions that is important - Suspended is a status that is easy to change because it is from causes like NPD.  Expelled is a status that is hard to change because it is from causes like trials.


Mr. Freybur...if i didn't know better I'd imagine you have PhD in Linguistics...as you seem to frequently bring in linguistics and semantics into many discussion topics.  
Myself?......I take a more pragmatic approach, and take Warrior's comment more literally: expel means expel!  
(*Expel*; a verb- meaning "_to drive or force out or away; discharge or eject_")
To that point, assuming Warrior's statement; I agree to EXPEL in the formal sense.


----------

